# Dietary supplements firm or herbal cabal?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Dietary supplements firm or herbal cabal? Prosecutors allege Georgia company, execs engaged in Mob tactics by Mike Brunker Until late last year, Hi-Tech Pharmaceuticals of Norcross, Ga., appeared to be a thriving business with a hot-selling line of natural dietary supplements. But in a bizarre case quietly unfolding in federal court in Atlanta, prosecutors allege [...]

*Read More...*


----------

